# Thank you to all of the moderators



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I know this doesn't get said very often on here, so I decided to start a "Thanks to the Mods" thread. 

I know that they have a thankless job, usually, and that they get tons of PM's asking the same questions over and over, that they have to move our threads around to put them in the right place, and to monitor the entire forum to make sure we aren't posting rude or innappropriate content. They also have to watch for spammer and scammers, listen to our whining, and deal with our general foolishness.

So, with that said, Thank you to all of our awesome moderators for a job well done! Come on, everybody, chime in with your thanks on this thread! Let's make all of the mods smile today!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Well said Bio! Thank you mods for putting up with us, keeping us all in line and for keeping the site running so smoothly. Thanks to Zombie-F too!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

HauntForum mods are the nicest people on the web. Thank you mods!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thank you Bio, Copchick and Rahnefan


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

BIG THANKS! You guys ROCK!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for keeping this site organized and a lot of fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Y'all are sweet

Have to say, though, the job is not as bad as it could be since this forum seems to attract some of the best people on the 'net. The true jerk is a pretty rare item here. Well, except for that Bio guy who is the Official HF Jerk v1.0....:googly:

Thanks, peeps! It's nice to know our efforts are appreciated and (even more importantly) understood. This really is a lovely place to while away some time and everyone plays a role in making it that way.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Roxy is trying to get volunteers...

No but really, you guys ARE great. It's nice seeing the same mods in place for long periods of time. Shows dedication. And certainly a sense of humor.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll toss in a big THANK YOU! You are great! As is everyone else on the Forum!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you, mods!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I don't know Roxy, I can be a jerk some times hence the self-proclaimed "humanitarian of the year" sarcastic title. The anti-Bronco slandering toward Haunti is the latest bout - LOL. It makes it a little more fun during football season.

For what it's worth, thanks for putting up with me, mainly in the beginning. This is a cozy little forum and I'm glad to be a part of it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you, Thank you, from the bottom of my heart...
You've made correcting my mistakes, a real form of art. 

You guys are the best!!!


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

having been a mod at another site in the past, knowing all the time and effort that goes into it, thank you mods!!!!!!!!


----------

